# stuck at "Welcome to DROID BIONIC" screen



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

I had to re-install the OS on my phone and upon doing so it now gets all the way to the "*Welcome to DROID BIONIC*" / _Touch the android to begin_ screen but upon doing so it just hangs there and doesn't go any further. On top of that it shows that i have 'NO SERVICE' and it never kicks in either. How do I fix this?

thanks

[EDIT] already tried doing a battery pull & reseating the sim card (as well as clearing cache)


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/

Give that a shot.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

youi can try and wipe data in stock recovery


----------

